# Detailingworld™ Review - DetailedOnline - SIO2 Gloss Detailer



## Cookies

*Introduction*
Hi guys,
Thanks to DetailedOnline for sending out their SIO2 Gloss Detailer for this review. See https://detailedonline.co.uk/








DetailedOnline has a large selection of products on their website, banded into the usual categories, such as; Interior, Wheels, Shampoo etc. There are Christmas Specials (obviously for Christmas) and Best Sellers sections too, which is a useful inclusion. There are also facebook and Instagram links on the homepage.

DetailedOnline introduced themselves to Detailing World earlier this year. They have been very active on the forum and have offered their products out to forum members for review.

*The Product*
DetailedOnline SIO2 Gloss Detailer arrived, well packaged, in a 500m recyclable clear PETE bottle, with a separate small trigger spray.










As with my other DetailedOnline product review, the branding is simple, clean and modern, with a carbon fibre effect background, and I actually really like it. The DetailedOnline SIO2 Gloss Detailer is a translucent bright green liquid with a gorgeous apple scent.

It's a thin liquid consistency, like water to be honest, which allows the product to be sprayed finely onto the panel through the supplied spray head.

There are very details on the label, but bizarrely, no application instructions. Both sides of the bottle read exactly the same.



















The bottle says:-

SIO2 Gloss Detailer is an easy on, easy off application for those who are looking for a long durable shine and beading. It will also protect your cars [sic] paintwork from road salts and other weather elements. It can be used on glass, plastics, alloy wheels and rubber. Can be applied to wet and dry vehicles. For dry applications, spray on to intended area and spread with a microfibre cloth and buff off using a clean microfibre.

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://detailedonline.co.uk/collections/detailers/products/sio2-gloss-detailer

_ SIO2 Gloss Detailer is a high gloss detailer infused with sio2 to give enhanced levels of gloss and protection. The Sio2 additive gives unrivalled levels of gloss with the ease of use of a quick detailer.

Sio2 Gloss Detailer will protect paintwork from road salts and other contaminants and can be used on all exterior surfaces including glass.

Simply spray wipe and buff for a high gloss, long lasting finish. _

*The Method*

Having read the website, it was simply a case of spraying onto the panels of the car, including glass and alloys, and buffing to a shine. Obviously, the car was washed first. Now, with any spray detailer, spraying it onto a dry panel will yield results that can be very difficult to differentiate from another product. Over the years of testing products, I have found that the 'drying aid' test is a very good indication of hydrophobicity and general usability. So a rinsed car it was!.










SIO2 Gloss Detailer was misted directly onto the car, and buffed off with a plush microfibre.










Wheels done and buffed with a wheel MF.










I also shot a short video which will be added once edited.

As you can see in the images, and will see from the video, the product displaced water very effectively indeed, and genuinely assisted with the drying process. Gloss levels were excellent, but that can be generally attributed to the overall condition of the paintwork. On the glass, there was no smearing of product, and it buffed to a very clear and crisp shine




























*Price*

DetailedOnline SIO2 Gloss Detailer is available to purchase directly from DetailedOnline at https://detailedonline.co.uk/collec...ts/sio2-gloss-detailer?variant=12850019270711

Prices are as follows:-

250ml - £5.99 (£23.96 per litre)
500ml as tested - £8.99 (£17.98 per litre)
1 litre - £14.99 
2.5 litres - £21.99 (£8.79 per litre)

Obviously, the more you buy, the more cost effective it is. The 2.5 litre container works out at around a third of the price per litre of the 250ml.

DetailedOnline also provides free delivery on all orders. Brilliant.

*Would I use it again?*

Absolutely. It was a very effective detailing spray. Beading was also very good indeed, following application.

*Conclusion*

DetailedOnline SIO2 Gloss Detailer was a very good product indeed. 
One question I always ask when doing a review is "Does it stand out from the crowd?" 
For me, with any quick detailer, this is a really tough segment to enter. 
SIO2 Gloss Detailer acted really well as a drying aid, it buffed to a really good shine, and left no residue on the panel. It wasn't grabby in any way, and was a pleasure to use. I genuinely thought it performed really well. 
So, a properly effective, glossy Detailing Spray. 
As always, thanks for taking the time to read.

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

